# 2 year old Shepard mix aggression a problem!



## shawnzy (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all I'm new to this forum and I hope I can get some help! He is a 2 year old, German mix with the vet doesn't know.. He was found in a ditch on side of road at about 10 Weeks old.. He had worms and had no leash so was figured to be left there... Growing up he learned house training by at most 18 weeks, very smart and quick learning dog.. When he was growing up we would go for walks around town no leash, he would stop at every intersection and sit. walking with out a leash he would walk no more then a few steps undertone of me but most of time right next to me... He wouldn't bother walker byers no barking... He was the perfect dog played well with others and other dogs... He's fixed and is grown up now and he barks uncontrollably and he broke his collar other day and bit someone.. If I'm around he barks only a few times and them stops, if someone comes over he will act like they are criminal.. Bark lunge and puts the hairs up on his back.. Even now if I take him for walk when someone goes by he doesn't bark.. Just seems when were at home.. 

What he does, he will bark ridiculously aggressive, now he has left property and bit someone, he seems to bark and lunge and kids but older people that don't show fear towards him he gets along great with.. Its crazy how much he had changed we also have a8 year old malamute husky that he gets along great with, I'm nervous about another attack and its time to get this fixed... Please help! Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnzy (Jun 13, 2012)

Photos just took of my buddy!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw-he's cute! First of all, he needs to always be leashed while out in public and he needs to be contained in a fenced yard. You may want to consider using a prong collar that is attached to a regular collar so he doesn't brake his collar again. You need to get him into an obedience class and he needs private training from a trainer experienced with aggression. Good luck.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Handsome! Yes, he officially loses ALL off-leash privileges except when inside a fully fenced yard/safe area. Purchase a sturdy buckle collar and a prong collar (Herm Sprenger- the ones in the big box pet stores aren't great), then go see a good trainer. If you post your location, members will be able to recommend some good trainers. Google counter-conditioning, behavior adjustment training, "look at that" game, control unleashed, and also clicker training. These will help to change his reactions from aggressive to neutral or even positive. This will be a LOT of work but the rewards are awesome. There are a lot of us on the forum who can offer advice and support along the way but you will need the help of an experienced, qualified trainer. Why? Because your dog bit someone and is now a liability. Time to get serious! Can you change this? Yes! 

So, where are you located? Chances are someone here can recommend you someplace great.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Fence - ASAP - a minimum 5 ft, better if 6 ft tall since he has shown to be willing to leave property and bite.

Behaviorist - must be experienced with GSD and large working breeds. You didn't say if he had obedience training, if not that would need to be included as well.

Basket muzzle - I use this one with Woolf. 

Martingale collar or Prong collar - In some cases a prong will ramp up the behavior. I use a martingale with Woolf because of this.

It's normal under the circumstances to be nervous about another bite, but you must control your nervousness. Your emotions can affect your dog. 

If your dog hasn't been to the vet for a FULL check up including blood work recently, that should be done as well.


----------



## shawnzy (Jun 13, 2012)

I contacted a german shepard behaviour aggression and territorial trainer and we are meeting next weekend... going to pick up collar today. 

I live in Windsor Ontario Canada..

Thanks Guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

hi this is my first day and i have a 2yr gsd mix with dobberman he was a yr old when he was meeting a poodle the poodle took a nip at him now he hates all dogs and wants to fight when he sees a dog what do i do help. i would like to know how to train him to sit and bark when told


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> hi this is my first day and i have a 2yr gsd mix with dobberman he was a yr old when he was meeting a poodle the poodle took a nip at him now he hates all dogs and wants to fight when he sees a dog what do i do help. i would like to know how to train him to sit and bark when told


Hi and welcome. 

It would be better to start a new thread of your own, as it gets confusing when two people need help on the same thread. (just copy and paste) 

Thanks
________
Sue


----------

